# I need a suggestion



## thebuybest (Sep 29, 2020)

What size air compressor do I need to run air tools? I am looking for an Air compressor which is suitable for general use.
Your suggestion and advice would be highly appreciated.
Regards


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

thebuybest,

Well that is not a lot to go by to suggest a compressor to buy. What air tools eg tire inflator, die grinder, HVLP spray gun? what type of tank portable, fixed ? How much room do you have? eg room for an 80 gallon tank? is 240 volt service available? 120 [email protected] 20 amp? 15 amp? this will focus a solution that will work for you.

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

in a good repair shop setting,
per employee or work station that is active each station needs;
for most good air tools you will need at least 10 cfm and 175 psi worth of compressor.
make sure the compressor has a good pressure regulator.
or add a good regulator at each outlet on the shop.
so you can turn down the pressure.

a 100 gallon of tank or larger is nice in a good repair shop.

there are a lot of good air compressor mfg out there.
click here for northern tool air compressors.

they have quincy and IR brands.. they are middle of the road brands.

always buy a larger than needed compressor.
or the next up in size..


----------

